# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  [OCR] Analyse de plaques minralogiques

## Shivaneth

Bonjour, je dois raliser une OCR en matlab qui reconnait le numro d'une plaque d'immatriculation.

Les images que j'aurais seront du type de cette plaque. Aprs une transformation, je remet la plaque droite et rectangulaire, toujours de la mme taille et il faudrait ensuite que je fasse une reconnaissance de caractres. 

J'ai recherch sur le net mais  chaque fois que je trouvais quelquechose qui pouvait s'apparenter  ce que je veux faire, soit a ne permettait de reconnaitre seulement les chiffres ou autres. Et je ne sais pas comment crer l'chantillon de rfrence (mon alphabet et mes chiffres) auquel je devrais comparer l'image finale.

Bref, j'ai une image d'un plaque d'immatriculation, toujours de la mme taille et centre (on va pas se compliquer la vie non plus) et je dois extraire le numro de la plaque.

Vous auriez une ide de comment faire?

Merci,
Shiv@

----------


## pseudocode

un OCR de plaque d'immatriculation en matlab comprenant:
Project report [MS Word 2000 - 1.13Mb ZIP][pdf]Poster [MS Word 2000][pdf]Presentation [MS Powerpoint - 1.76Mb ZIP]Sample imagesMATLAB source filesVC++ Project source filesExecutable application files

http://visl.technion.ac.il/projects/2002w02/

 ::merci::   ::google::

----------


## Shivaneth

Merci beaucoup, je vais regarder a. Mais il me semble que cela ne fonctionne que pour les chiffres  premire vue. Je vais voir si je trouve comment faire les atrices pour les lettres.

----------


## parp1

si tu es sur que te caractere soient toujours identiques alors :

Fais toi une banque d'image de l'alphabet et des chiffres.

Ensuite tu superposes tes masques de ta banque d'images sur l'image relle et tu compare....

Jai fait a pour une prothese. Avecu n film a Rayon X.

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

tu trouveras des tas d'algorithme dans les forums Matlab qui segmenteront ton image pour ne gardes que les chiffres et les lettres de ta plaque.

Ensuite il te faut isoler chaque numro ou lettres => calcul des composantes connexe (chercher sur ce forum).

Pour les mthodes de reconnaissance de formes pour l'alphabet, elles sont trs nombreuses, surtout pour l'alphabet d'imprimerie :
 - Histogrammes de projections, appel aussi chute de pixels.
 - Signature polaire.
 - transforme de Hough.
 - Caractrisation par le squelette.
 - Indices de formes
 - ...
Ce sont celles que j'utiliserai pour ton problme.


D'un autre cot, tu connais dj l'alphabet utilis et donc tu peux avoir un exemple de chaque lettre ou chiffre. Tu peux donc aussi utiliser un algorithme de "shape matching".


Bonne continuation.

----------


## Shivaneth

Merci beaucoup
j'ai pour le moment russi  sparer les caractres mais il y a toujours une chose que je n'arrive pas  faire c'est assombrir une image trop claire pour tre traite.
J'ai vu qu'avec imadjust c'tait possible mais je n'ai pas russi  le faire.
Je prcise que c'est pour une image rgb.

----------


## Bourak

> un OCR de plaque d'immatriculation en matlab comprenant:
> Project report [MS Word 2000 - 1.13Mb ZIP][pdf]Poster [MS Word 2000][pdf]Presentation [MS Powerpoint - 1.76Mb ZIP]Sample imagesMATLAB source filesVC++ Project source filesExecutable application files
> 
> http://visl.technion.ac.il/projects/2002w02/


Salut les developpeurs 

Je travaille sur le mme type du projet, j'ai cherch la documentation sur le site qu'avait prsent peudocode mais il ncessite un mot de passe et login. Y'a t'il une possiblit d'avoir ces documentations ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

effectivement la documentation est  accs restreint, mais la page web devrait suffire.

Sur quels points bloques tu exactement ?
Je te conseille d'ouvrir une autre discussion pour claircir les diffrents problmes.

----------


## Bourak

Salut 

Mon grand problme dans la reconnaissance des palques minralogique c'est dans la partie de lecture des caractre car j'utilise Tesseract mais il me donne des caractres bizarres  chaque fois. J'ai entendu parl de gocr mais je ne trouve pas l'executable, 
Merci d'avance

----------


## pseudocode

> Mon grand problme dans la reconnaissance des palques minralogique c'est dans la partie de lecture des caractre car j'utilise Tesseract mais il me donne des caractres bizarres  chaque fois.


Tu as fait un apprentissage des caractres avec Tesseract avant de lancer la reconnaissance ? Parce que je crois bien que la base par dfaut c'est du Times-Roman (ou quelque chose comme a) donc a ne doit pas tre gnial pour les plaques minralogiques.  ::?:

----------

